# المكتبة الشاملة لكتب هندســــــة تبريد وتكييف الهواء (متجددة )



## meshomat (22 يوليو 2008)

*





مرحباً بكم كل أعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب
هذه هى المكتبة الشاملة لكتب هندســــــة تبريد وتكييف الهواء (متجددة ) 
سيتم بعون الله إضافة كل يوم كتاب عن هندسه تبريد وتكييف الهواء والحسابات وما إلى ذلك وسيتم رفع الكتاب على أكثر من موقع حتى يتمكن كل منا من تنزيله حسب سهوله التنزيل او حسب رغبتة.
وانتظر مشاركتكم بالكتب لكى تكتمل هذه المكتبة وتصبح أكبر مكتبة عن مجال تبريد وتكييف الهواء

وحتى لا أطيل عليكم إليكم هذا الكتاب

وهو باللغة العربية
تصميم أنظمــــــــة توزيع الهواء المكيف




كليك يمين على الرابط 
Save target As
للتحميـــــــــــــــل إضغط هنـ ـ ـ ـ ـا (رابط مباشر)

رابط آخر للتحميل (ملحوظـــة)
بعد الضغط على الملف سيتم فك الضغط على سطح المكتب 
Desktop 
موقع الرابيدشير
إضغــط هنـ ـ ـ ـا للتحميل 

رابط آخر للتحميل *



​*

كتاب اليوم بإذن الله عن 
Air conditioning Duct system; ventilation requirements

وبعض ما يحتوية الكتاب 
HVAC Systems and Indoor Air Quality
TYPES OF HVAC SYSTEMS
BASIC COMPONENTS OF AN HVAC
SYSTEM
Heating and Cooling Coils
Humidification and Dehumidification
Equipment
Ducts
Terminal Devices
Exhausts, Exhaust Fans, and
Pressure Relief

وهذه صورة بالكتاب




رابط التحميل إضغط على الصورة
*


*رابط آخر للتحميل 

 *

 

​
*ملحوظة : بعد فك الضغط ستجد الكتاب عبارة عن ملف exe
إضغط عليه ستجد فك الضغط على سطح المكتب Desktop

انتـظرونا غداً بإذن الله 

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
*​


----------



## meshomat (23 يوليو 2008)

*ملحوظة : بعد فك الضغط ستجد الكتاب عبارة عن ملف exe
إضغط عليه ستجد فك الضغط على سطح المكتب Desktop

كتاب اليوم عن
دوائر الإمتصاص
ABSORPTION
REFRIGERATION

ليس كتاب واحد بل ثلاثة كتب باللغة الإنجليزية
رابط الكتاب الأول 
رابط الكتاب الثانى 
رابط الكتاب الثالث
*




*وإليكم روابط آخرى للثلاثة كتب فى رابط واحد
http://mihd.net/1xi3eps
رابط آخر على الرابيد شير
http://rapidshare.com/files/13180424...ption.exe.html

*


----------



## محمود33 (24 يوليو 2008)

شكراا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## meshomat (25 يوليو 2008)

*



*
*كتاب اليوم غنى عن التعريف





وإليكم الرابط الأول هنـــــــــا
* 

  

وإليكم رابط آخر 
على موقع الرابيدشير هنـــا

آخر تحديث للموضوع يوم
 25-7-2008
:19:

*انتـظرونا غداً بإذن الله 

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*​


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا لخى الكريم


----------



## fadi kabes (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## صديق القمر (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## meshomat (29 يوليو 2008)

انا آسف لكل إخوانى على تقصيرى

ولكن عذراً فإنى كنت منشغلاً فى الفترة السابقة 

بتعديل موقعى وجزاك الله خيراً 

على حسن تواصلكم واعدكم بان اكمل 

باقى المكتبة
والله اريد ان أفيد الناس فعندى ألاف الكتب 
أريد ان ارفعها لافيد الجميع

ولكن إعذرونى لضيق الوقت

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

لاتنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## meshomat (11 أغسطس 2008)

*Refrigeration Equipment, Second Edition*






​ 


​ 


*Refrigeration Equipment, Second Edition*
By A C Bryant
* Publisher: Newnes
* Number Of Pages: 224
* Publication Date: 1998-08-18
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750636882
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750636889​ 

Book Description:
Refrigeration Equipment is a clear, practical guide to the installation, testing and servicing of industrial and domestic refrigeration equipment.
Refrigeration technicians, who are poorly provided with good reference material, will welcome the author's hands-on approach. Other readers will include trainees on in-plant industry courses, building service engineers and maintenance staff in the frozen food industry, supermarkets, hotels and hospitals. It also provides a text from NVQs (C&G 6007) and other vocational courses).​ 

This revised edition has been updated throughout, and includes a new section on the topical subject of alternative refrigerants and, for the first time, a chapter on the principles of air conditioning.​ 

New edition of the standard text and reference guide
Ideal for City & Guilds NVQs and relevant BTEC units
New chapters on alternative refrigerants (non - CFC) and air conditioning now included​ 
8.7 mb​ 

```
[CENTER][URL="http://mihd.net/yvmedj"][U]http://mihd.net/yvmedj[/U][/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/79515000/RE2ndEls0750636882.rar.html"][U]http://rapidshare.com/files/79515000/RE2ndEls0750636882.rar.html[/U][/URL] 
[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/?fxzcxoydxs8"][U]http://www.mediafire.com/?fxzcxoydxs8[/U][/URL][/CENTER]
```
 


​


----------



## meshomat (29 أغسطس 2008)

سلسلة كتب هندسه تبريد وتكييف الهواء باللغة العربية​ الكتاب الأول
أساسيات التحكم في أنظمة التبريد و التكييف - نظري


​


----------



## meshomat (29 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الثانى
2-1-أساسيات تقنية التبريد و التكييف - نظري


​


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب ، الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## bobstream (22 يناير 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## مقدادي مان (7 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقكوا


----------

